

Ask HN: Should I take the time to create this side project? - mrmagoo312

Hi,<p>I was wondering what some of you may think of this idea I have for a side project... In terms of actually developing it, it is very simple so I don&#x27;t  mind sharing it, as it&#x27;s all in the execution. I&#x27;m just not sure if it&#x27;s worth the time. So, the idea is this:<p>Allow struggling companies that sell a good, whether it be digital or tangible, to buy a plot of pixels on my site, that would link to a big discount of their product. So, a company can pay lets say, $60 to have a 30X30 banner of their logo, and that banner would link to their product, but at a discounted price. As a result, they would get more sales, and users of the site would get really good deals.<p>The idea is that users can &quot;click anywhere to get a deal.&quot;<p>Thoughts? Is it worth looking for companies to try it out with?
I think of it as the million dollar homepage meets daily deals...<p>thanks
======
ankit84
How do you plan to popularize your website? How it is different from Groupon?
i.e. one deal everyday.

Reasons it might not work: 1\. Typically business look for building revisiting
customer base. Anything in this direction, higher chances of success. 2\. Your
idea is like window shopping. When I look for deals, I an looking for specific
category and I look for my locale. E.g. currently looking for lunch offers
near Hyderabad.

